# seedbay



## Asap11 (Apr 28, 2008)

just wonderin if any of u use or have used seedbay.


----------



## Fadeux (Apr 28, 2008)

It seems sketchy to me, but I dont know anything about it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 29, 2008)

*Cool site but you have to worry about shill bidding.   Have you ever seen some of the prices on them seeds? I can remember seeing 10 seeds on there going for over $1,000.   Now that is just crazy and stupid. *


----------



## 3patas (Apr 29, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Cool site but you have to worry about shill bidding.  Have you ever seen some of the prices on them seeds? I can remember seeing 10 seeds on there going for over $1,000.  Now that is just crazy and stupid. *


yup for something is not 100% sure


----------



## karmacat (Apr 29, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> * I can remember seeing 10 seeds on there going for over $1,000.   Now that is just crazy and stupid. *



WOW thats a lot of money for 10 seeds


----------



## Fadeux (Apr 29, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Cool site but you have to worry about shill bidding.   Have you ever seen some of the prices on them seeds? I can remember seeing 10 seeds on there going for over $1,000.   Now that is just crazy and stupid. *



Stupid question, but I have to ask, whats a shill? Pretty sure I can get it through context, but i've heard it three times today in relation to seeds, and just would like to know for sure.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 29, 2008)

*Shill bidding is the act of bidding on your own auction against another bidders in order to raise the price at which your item will eventually sell.  *


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2008)

I ordered some Mandala seeds from Seedbay a while back.  No problems whatsoever.  Seeds were delivered in a timely manner  (I can't remember exactly how long it took, just that it wasn't so long I got irritated).


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 30, 2008)

dude... seedbay kicks ***. Definitely NOT shady at all. It's run by Gypsy (the dude who also runs seedboutique). I've ordered probably 20 times now and received every single order no problem plus freebies.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 1, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I ordered some Mandala seeds from Seedbay a while back. No problems whatsoever. Seeds were delivered in a timely manner (I can't remember exactly how long it took, just that it wasn't so long I got irritated).


did they come in breeders packs


----------



## Codybear (May 2, 2008)

now i gotta ask, what is a breeders pack???


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2008)

a package packaged "by the breeder" of the strain. It is one means of sorting out the .."knockoffs".. or seeds made from plants grown from 'breeders' packs/seeds. 
In essence, 'stealing' another grower/breeders work. 
e.g. ... I buy a pack of ak-47 seeds from..."Sensi" seeds. They come in a 'breeders" pack. I grow those plants out, pollinate a fem, and "market" those seeds on seedbay as ak-47. Which essentially, they ARE. But they are f2's,, less likely to produce absolute "stable" plants.. IMo..


----------

